# My 11 yo Golden doesn’t like me anymore



## Kitkatcj1029 (May 21, 2020)

Hi,
Just got a couple questions about my golden. In the last few years, he never wants to come inside. If I go to the door and ask him if he wants to come in, he kind of puts his head down looking at me and won’t move. He stays in at night but is out the whole day. Also, if I’m outside, he will either go to the opposite yard I’m at or he barks to go inside. Are these 2 things common in goldens?


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

I have an 18 week old who would be outside all day and night if I let her.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome!

Depending on where you live, your temps, etc. your boy may just enjoy being outside. 

Has your boy had a recent Sr Wellness exam to rule out any medical problems?


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Because he very well knows this boy that he can get away with anything and you will love him no matter what.Anyway,the door is always open.Smart he is


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Since he is older at 11 year old, could he not be feeling well or in pain and isolating?

I am sorry your pup is doing this. I love having my Bryley around and it would have me very concerned.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

And sometimes cognitive issues shall be considered.Sometimes.Or he is going through andopose and declared his freedom🤐
Just watch if you have other changing habits such as disorientation ,pacing in the night....


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

To answer your question.... no, that's not normal for a golden retriever.


----------



## Rjan1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

I have found the opposite with goldens I have had. They will be outside all day if we are outside with them. They don't like to be outside too long by themselves.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

It is always wise to rule out the physiological before looking at behavioral/emotional concerns. Take your boy to the vet.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

if this is a sudden change in behaviour i'd check with your vet. It might be a sign of canine dementia?


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I've never been one to leave my dogs out in the yard unattended and can't say anyone of them are fond of not being at least in the same room. But when it's time to go out my old girl (almost 12) would get up to go out for a potty break and just stand there in a sort of daze. It's like she forgot why she stood up. Age is a funny thing but she will always follow me when I change rooms... if she was awake. 
I agree with Ffcmm and have your pup checked out. Goldens are famous for having a very high pain threshold and would hate to think they are uncomfortable and just not wanting you to see it. I wouldn't jump to assuming it's personal. Hope all is well.


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

Do you spend time together during the day? Short walks? Play time? Cuddle time?


----------

